# convert front USB 1.1 to 2.0?



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I have pre-USB 2.0 MoBo and I added an Adaptec PCI USB 2.0 card in an expansion slot. In addition to the USB 2.0 slots in back it has an internal USB 2.0 port. It so happens that this is near where the cable for the front two USB 1 ports plugs into the MoBo. Does anyone make a plug/adapter that I could use to connect the cable for the front USB ports to the internal USB 2.0port on the Adaptec card to convert these to USB 2.0?

Ray


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Try this site, they make a suitable cable. The internal port will only handle one
of your front USB ports however. If you buy 2 cables you could plug one into the rear plug and route it through your case to the front panel connector

http://www.frontx.com/store/order_a.html


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Lead3 said:


> Try this site, they make a suitable cable. The internal port will only handle one
> of your front USB ports however. If you buy 2 cables you could plug one into the rear plug and route it through your case to the front panel connector
> 
> http://www.frontx.com/store/order_a.html


Thanks for the link! Looks like the CPX 508 is just what I need. One USB 2.0 port will suffice up front. I added a hub to make sure I have plenty on top and out back.


----------

